# Home projector/super-8 enthusiast? Help!



## swee'pea99 (5 Aug 2020)

Been doing a bit of an attic clearout, and one of the things that turned up was a box of old super-8 home movies and a Eumig projector. I'd love to play them, but there's no take-up reel on the projector and I'm having trouble finding out what I need, let alone getting hold of one. 

All the reels I can find online seem to have the same basic fitting:







Problem is, the projector seems to have a different fitting:






...and I can't find a reel to fit. 

I've tried removing the fitting, but it seems to be a fixture. 

Any help/advice much appreciated. I've told my daughter about the delights of running it backwards so a young me undives out of the water and back onto the board. You can imagine how excited she is at the prospect...


----------



## captain nemo1701 (5 Aug 2020)

Wow...I remember super 8...trying to make movies on my Dads kit in the 70's. I wanted to make an epic sci-fi movie, then Star Wars came out. Oh, those teenage aspirations...
Try googling it. I came up with these people:Super 8 supplies


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Been doing a bit of an attic clearout, and one of the things that turned up was a box of old super-8 home movies and a Eumig projector. I'd love to play them, but there's no take-up reel on the projector and I'm having trouble finding out what I need, let alone getting hold of one.
> 
> All the reels I can find online seem to have the same basic fitting:
> 
> ...


Model No.?


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Model No.?


Sorry, should've thought of that. It's marked Eumig P8, but it doesn't look like the one that comes up when you google that - there seems to be more than one version under that name. The one I have looks like this:






I have a box of films which fit on the reel on the right as you're looking at it, but no take-up reel like the one on the left.



captain nemo1701 said:


> Try googling it. I came up with these people:Super 8 supplies


Thanks - they definitely look worth checking out. They have loads of reels though I can't see one that looks right...but I'm sure they'll be able to advise - they look like the kind of people who like to help!


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Two different sizes on the hole in the reel. Super 8 being the largest.

https://www.filmfix.com/super-8-normal-8-spule-erkennung-format.asp


Kodak projector in the attic has a similar system. The pin locating in one slot only on the take up reel.


----------



## mistyoptic (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Two different sizes on the hole in the reel. Super 8 being the largest.
> 
> Kodak projector in the attic has a similar system. *The pin locating in one slot only on the take up reel*.


This


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2020)

My FIL has a few projectors, and also some of the original footage of the Manchester bombing during the war (not many copies about). It's still in the tin box in the roof (I believe it's a bit combustible ). He lent it to the North West Film Archive so they could digitise it.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Two different sizes on the hole in the reel. Super 8 being the largest.
> 
> https://www.filmfix.com/super-8-normal-8-spule-erkennung-format.asp
> 
> ...


Thanks. Interesting. The plot thickens! 

It's now clear that I have a 8/super 8 film holder - it's set up for super8, but there's a sleeve you can remove that then allows you to load regular 8mm - but the take-up sprocket fits the larger super8 reels, but doesn't seem to have a removeable thingy. I guess it's now a case of getting hold of a super8 takeup reel...


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Have a gander at
https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Super-8-Reel-in-Vintage-Projectors-Screens/11722/bn_7022548947


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have a gander at
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Super-8-Reel-in-Vintage-Projectors-Screens/11722/bn_7022548947


Thanks. I decided to throw caution to the winds and splash out nine big ones on 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233655255209

Should be here in a couple of days, then all will be revealed.

I'm all excited now!


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Aug 2020)

It works! Boy but my dad made some boring films. Still, it's kind of fun watching yourself as a kid paddling a dinghy or running the egg & spoon race. There's just one oddity - there's some kind of alignment issue which results in the top of the frame appearing at the bottom, like this:






It's like the bottom 90% of the frame appears at the top, with the top 10% - in this case sky with the top of a tree - appearing in the bottom 10% of the frame. Mean anything to anyone? Anyone have a clue where I might start looking for a solution?


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2020)

Is the lens lined up correctly.
Seems as though you're getting the top of the next frame, showing at the bottom.


----------

